# Zaavy aka Fast Freddie Apparel?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Shopping around for a new bib and jersey. The Fast Freddie line made by Zaavy was brought up as a high quality multi-hour comfortable option. I know it's dependent on body type, saddle, personal fit, etc., but anyone have input on the Zaavy-made race jersey and bib?


----------



## zaavyapparelguy (Apr 15, 2016)

Good day bikewriter. I am the Zaavy Apparel Guy. Sorry I just now picked up your inquiry. We stopped branding under the Fast Freddie name in 2015 and went back to our corporate name, Zaavy. Sorry for any confusion. Let me know if you still have any questions about the apparel. Its the same great apparel we design and manufacture in San Jose, Ca. Most of our line is indeed built for multihour rides though it works well at the Velodrome and in time trials as well. You can reach me here or at Zaavy.com


----------

